# 10 wks pg and toddler likes to lay on my belly



## MJRmommy (May 17, 2005)

Hey, I am afraid to ask this question much of anywhere for fear that it'll mostly just strike horror in the faces of the person I ask... hopefully I can get some answers here!

Anyway, I am currently 10.5 weeks pregnant with my second child. My daughter is 22 mos and we cosleep with her. My problem is that in getting my daughter to sleep, our nighttime routine includes me laying her on my stomach (so we are stomach to stomach) and sort of bouncing with her, rolling her off of me when she's good and asleep. Same thing happens about 2 times in the middle of the night if she needs to be lulled back to sleep. I am hoping that we can gradually work our way to some other sort of arrangement since I know this is going to get quite awkward as my stomach grows, but my concern is that in the meantime, do you think this is safe? I know the baby is pretty well protected in there and I am careful to shift my daughter's weight so it's kinda off to the side and not pressing hard on my abdomen.

I know if I ask my midwife, I'll just get a lecture that i need to get her off of my belly, but my daughter is currently VERY dependent on this and it's not going to be an instant transition!


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, I'm 31w along and ds will still fall asleep (stomach to stomach) some evenings. But now, he usually just spreads his legs to make room for my ever-expanding belly!









Personally, I figured if it wasn't safe, then it wouldn't feel right to me.

During my first pregnancy, I fell flat on my belly and no problems there. So, I'd say do whatever feels right to you. And, if it makes you feel better - you can always slowly start adjusting the position in which she falls asleep.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peilover010202*
Personally, I figured if it wasn't safe, then it wouldn't feel right to me.

During my first pregnancy, I fell flat on my belly and no problems there. So, I'd say do whatever feels right to you. And, if it makes you feel better - you can always slowly start adjusting the position in which she falls asleep.

ditto to this.







:

baby is quite well protected in your belly. no worries at all, mama.

~claudia


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Another voice saying no worries.

-Angela


----------



## TheDivineMissE (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm 22 weeks and my 2.5 year old still lays on my belly. I figure I'll quit if it's uncomfortable. I say don't worry as well!


----------



## August's Mama (May 21, 2004)

I'm nearly 16 weeks along my son who's 33 pounds still lays on me belly once in awhile and I sleep on my stomach. So, I say it's just fine as long as you feel comfortable.
Kat


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I think it's fine too







. It may get uncomfortable for you before too long (I can't really lie comfortably on my back anymore at 17.5 weeks), but I wouldn't worry about it hurting the baby. Ds (30 lbs) actually JUMPED directly onto my lower abdomen when I was 12 weeks pregnant and it HURT (felt like the wind was knocked out of me), and continued to hurt for several hours, and the baby was fine. I think pretty much the only time that babies are injured in-utero is during severe car crashes, and that's usually because of a placental abruption.










Lex


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

My 14mo DD uses my bump to climb on. I agree with PPs... trust your instincts, you'll know if/when it's time to stop. Enjoy snuggling with your DD. Sounds like a lovely sleeping arrangement.


----------



## MJRmommy (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reassuring words! Makes me feel a lot better


----------

